# Best Road Bike Rental Shop on Hilton Head Island?



## brookforest (Jan 27, 2005)

I will be leaving Denver to join a family vacation on Hilton Head 5/7-5/14 and am in need of a road bike to keep myself occupied while the rest of the family golfs. There seems like quite a few rental shops but most are only offering family beach cruisers. Any pointers for a good shop?

jason


----------

